# Hier mal mein Garten



## Pammler (24. Okt. 2008)

Das ist der Panoramablick vom Spielhaus aus:

 

Das ist das Spielhaus mit Piratenschiff:

 

Das soll mal mein Teich werden:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19431

Viele Grüße


----------



## gemag (25. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Hier mal mein Garten*

Ich seh da genügend Platz für einen schönen großen Teich mach das Beste dadraus.


----------



## pippi264 (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hier mal mein Garten*

ist doch ein schöner garten


----------



## sister_in_act (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hier mal mein Garten*

das schreit ja geradezu nach einem  Teich  

ich bin total gespannt, was du draus machst   

der winter  hat ja genug wochen für die planung 

gruß ulla


----------



## axel (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hier mal mein Garten*

Hallo Torsten !

Von mir mal ein großes Lob, für das was Du da für Deine Kiddis in Eurem Garten gebaut hast !  
An sonsten wünsche ich Euch viel Erfolg beim Teichbau !

Lg
axel


----------



## Christian und Frauke (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hier mal mein Garten*

Davon träumt ein jedes Kind   
Sieht super aus


----------



## Pammler (2. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Hier mal mein Garten*

Danke, Danke,

meine Kinder, deren Freunde, Cousins und Cousinen nutzen das auch fleißig (hauptsächlich im Sommer) und bei der Größe des Gartens fallen 6-10 Kinder nicht ins Gewicht und man hat noch genug Ruhe.


----------



## pippi264 (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Hier mal mein Garten*

Dann mal viel Spaß!


----------

